# Radar flashing on Al-Ain Dubai highway



## currently_indian (Feb 24, 2013)

Today I was coming back from Al Ain to Dubai, I noticed radar flashing after I crossed it and was about 100 meters ahead. I don't remember any other car in any of the parallel lanes to me. But my speed was only 130 Km/hr whereas the speed limit is 120 Km/hr. Does the radar flashes a car from the back or front? Also does the flash appears on both sides of the highway or only on the side of speeding car? I was driving in emirate of Abu Dhabi if that helps.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

The flashguns on the Abu Dhabi end of the SZR road near the Raha Mall, were also going off like a new years eve show last week with no cars around as well. All four lanes were flashing at the same time - sounds like a bug in the system.


----------



## ThunderCat (Oct 28, 2015)

currently_indian said:


> Today I was coming back from Al Ain to Dubai, I noticed radar flashing after I crossed it and was about 100 meters ahead. I don't remember any other car in any of the parallel lanes to me. But my speed was only 130 Km/hr whereas the speed limit is 120 Km/hr. Does the radar flashes a car from the back or front? Also does the flash appears on both sides of the highway or only on the side of speeding car? I was driving in emirate of Abu Dhabi if that helps.


Dubai-Al Ain speed limit was reduced to 120 KM/hr a long time ago. The radar flashes at 121 KM/hr.

Radars can both flash from front & back.

I believe you got a speeding ticket.


----------



## sghkdub (Aug 5, 2016)

Check your RTA account online.


----------

